# [SOLVED] Lines through the screen that looks like interference



## BGfield (Feb 9, 2005)

Hi everyone.

I just recently put together a new machine with the help of a friend. Everything seemed to have been working fine until today I noticed there were some lines going through the screen (perhaps all the time, but only noticeable when playing a game). The lines are horizontal, all up and down the screen at random intervals. The best way I can describe it is they look kinda "fuzzy". They also move up and down the monitor; they'll be going down for a bit, then stop, then move up, stop, go back down, etc. It reminds me of an old antenna TV getting a poor reception.

My new video card is an nVidia GTX 550 Ti; for kicks I tried swapping it out with my old video card, an nVidia GTS 450. Happened with both cards. Tried putting the card in the other PCI express slot and it still happens. Tried swapping out the DVI/VGA adapter and it still happens. Since both cards seem to use the same drivers, I tried updating to beta drivers as well, and still no luck.

It's getting late and I'm tired of messing around with this, but tomorrow I'm going to try swapping out monitors; I really doubt that's the issue, though, as it's way too coincidental that it just started happening with a new computer. 

Specs: Intel Core i5 2500K LGA 1155, 8gb RAM, Windows 7 64, P8Z68-V LX LGA 1155 Z68 ATX Intel Motherboard

**EDIT** before going to bed I also tried switching the cable going from the power supply to the card, in case there was some interference in that. No luck.


----------



## shotgn (Aug 10, 2008)

*Re: Lines through the screen that looks like interference*

Try another monitor. 

What psu do you have? Make/model/watts.


----------



## BGfield (Feb 9, 2005)

*Re: Lines through the screen that looks like interference*

This is the power supply I bought: Micro Center - OCZ Technology ModXStream Pro 600W Modular ATX Power Supply OCZ600MXSP

Okay, I did some more testing this morning and this is pretty interesting. I didn't mention that when in game, the video cards (yes, both of them) made a little bit of noise. Kind of like a high-pitched squeal. It didn't sound like it was coming from the fans (in fact, I know it wasn't because - and I know this is bad - I stopped the fan with my finger and the noise persisted). Anyway, I figured it was normal and didn't mention it. This morning I tried taking a screen shot of SC2, just to see if the lines would come out so I could show people exactly what I'm seeing. Well, when I did that, the noise from the video card stopped briefly, and the lines disappeared until it came back! 

So it seems to me the video card itself is creating some kind of interference with its own signal. Both video cards are doing this, and the only one never did this before that I was aware of. I'm going to try connecting my old power supply and see if that has an effect (and I'll try monitors too, but I don't think that's it).


----------



## BGfield (Feb 9, 2005)

*Re: Lines through the screen that looks like interference*

For kicks I tried unplugging the fan from the video card to be sure it wasn't the fan making noise and it wasn't. The way I described the noise previously wasn't very good, though. Now that I hear it again it almost sounds like a buzzing/rattling (it sounds like it SHOULD be the fan!)

EDIT - And I can't try my old power supply as it doesn't have an 8 pin connector, which my motherboard needs, so I can't test that. I can try going back to the store to pick up a new psu, but I want to be convinced that's the problem first (and if it is, is it defective, or does that particular psu just suck?)


----------



## BGfield (Feb 9, 2005)

*Re: Lines through the screen that looks like interference*

Solved. It's the VGA cable. I don't know why it never happened before, but I tried using a DVI cable I found (instead of the adapter I had been using) and that solved the problem.


----------



## shotgn (Aug 10, 2008)

Glad you got it sorted


----------

